# Critique my baby:)



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Honestly I don't have a lot of experience judging Quarter Horse colts, but I love him!! I think he's very balanced with a super neck, a little long in the back but nothing extreme. His hind legs are a little overly straight for my personal liking, but that's just me, I'm a Thoroughbred Girl. He's got a super sweet face to top it off!  What a beautiful baby!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I like him and I don't see a long back at all, in fact I see a pretty short back that you might have to use a round skirted saddle on (if you ride western). He does look immature for his age which there is nothing wrong at all with that, I just wouldn't be working him too hard. I had one once that I thought was going to look like a baby forever and then the winter between his 4th & 5th year I think he about doubled in width.


----------



## SkylarsScout (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you both! Yes, he does have a short back and he is quite immature, mentally and physically He just recently stopped doing the submissive baby mouth thing ( not sure what it is called) I haven't done any intense training with him, I was hoping by later spring or summer he would have matured enough to lightly start him with a few rides, I would like to train him in reining eventually but I am not going to do that untill he is ready. He really is a sweet little fella Thanks for your input!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like him. Lets start with the nice low knees and hocks that are almost the same height off the ground. Good bone, maybe a little bit straight through the hock, NICE shoulder, great placement of the point of shoulder, short back, good neck placement both as it carries into the withers and how it comes into the chest.. not too low like a lot of Quarterhorses, a bit goose rumped but not bad, good muscles in the hind quarters. 

Yup. I like this horse a LOT. Cannot wait to see a good photo of him out of the winter fuzzies with a good shine to his coat and property set up for a photo. This is a good horse.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

QH seem to look more like bulls than horses. I'm not a fan of the new qh.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Goldilocks said:


> QH seem to look more like bulls than horses. I'm not a fan of the new qh.


 He looks to be more the foundation type to me.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very impressed with the look of this little guy! He looks so compact and balenced to me its insane! Super jealous my horse couldnt have looked like that a little over 2.5years! Look forward to pics in the summer!!


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

I also really like this horse. I dont think Ive seen such a young horse look this well proportioned and balanced.

Perhaps if people dont have something nice to say they shouldnt say anything at all.


----------



## SkylarsScout (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you! I totally love this horse, and its not just conformation that he has! He has an amazing personality! He is going to be an incredible horse someday! I am so lucky i was the first to look at him when he was for sale? One question through. Both his parents are registered, father was qh and mother was paint. Chance isn't registered yet, old owner never got around to it, so what would i have to do to get him registered? I know there is a half QH registry, would that be were I would register him because he isn't full QH? Thanks!!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

He needs to be registered APHA. You will need the registration application signed by former owner, and/or breeder, they will need to provide the stallion breeding report to APHA, if that was not done. Then, a couple hundred bucks, and you should be good to go!


----------



## SkylarsScout (Jun 8, 2015)

Ok great!! Thank you!!


----------

